# Peeling Grapes



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

My youngest (almost 1) loves grapes... as does my eldest (almost 3). I peel them for the young guy... but it's a total pain. Anybody have any tips on easy ways to peel grapes?? How old were your kids when you stopped? (I think I peeled them for my son well into his 2nd year...although it depended on the thickness of the skin.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I never peeled them, I just cut them in quarters, she usually left the skin.

-Angela


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I cut grapes in half and thats it


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

I never peeled them, and my daughter started eating grapes when she was about 9-10 months old. I used to cut them in quarters; now I halve them.


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

I halve or quarter them depending on size.
Codi won't eat them peeled. She just looks at them, then hands them back to me like I'm crazy!


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

same here-quartered with skins on-and they prefer them frozen.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Oh yay! DH and I hate peeling those darn things. I will start handing them over quartered and unpeeled.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

I've never peeled them. I just cut them in half lengthwise. DS is funny though, if he doesn't like the skin he'll eat the grape "meat" and then spit out the skins. He does the same thing with nectarines slices.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never peeled them either - just quartered them.


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

Dont really have any advice for you but I know what its like to HAVE to peel grapes! Until my DD turned about 2 she would ONLY eat grapes if they were peeled... no matter how I cut them, they had to be peeled.

Unfortunately it is somthing some kiddos just have to grow out of!


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I peeled them for DD until she was a little over a year old... now she eats them with the skin on, but actually spits out the skin when she's done!


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I'll try quartering them tomorrow and see what happens.

I also love the idea of frozen grapes as the little guy is teething again.

Thanks Mamas!


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i just half or quarter them but i was thinking about peeling them because ds doesn't seem to digest the skin. (or the skin of peas and beans either) ds is almost 1 also


----------



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

I cant imagine trying to peel a grape so my hats off to you for doing that!!! Thats some hard work!

When DS was just learning foods, I cut them in quarters. Now that he is an experienced eater, I just cut them in half. He does good either way!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't peel either. Actually, DD and I eat them together. I bite off about three quarters of each one, and hand her the rest. It works great.


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

Another no-peeler here! I cut them in quarters, then halves, then not at all.

DD had ALL her teeth though by one year, so I wasn't as concerned about her chewing and figured that if she choked, she would choke on a peeled grape the same as an unpeeled one......so I thought it was worth it not to peel. 

with smiles


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

The unpeeled, quartered ones didn't work. Didn't eat them. So, I'm going to go back to peeling and try again in a few weeks.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

another non-peeler here. I think we peeled about 3 and decided that was just WAY too much work! We cut them in to really small pieces after that eighths probably and then the pieces have gotten bigger as she has. I still often quarter them if they're bigger grapes because she often won't chew those ones if they're just halved. DD is quite proficient at spitting things out if it's too big to chew now so I'd rather cut a bit than have a half chewed glob to deal with. EWWW!


----------

